# [Gothic 3] Akrobatik Lehrer außer den in Kap Dun gesucht!!!!!



## Matthias-Nachtmann (24. November 2006)

*[Gothic 3] Akrobatik Lehrer außer den in Kap Dun gesucht!!!!!*

Hi, 
ich hab folgendes Problem:
Normalerweise ist doch in Kap Dun ein entlaufener Sklave, der, wenn man ihn zu Jens bringt dir Akrobatik lehrt.
Ich hab leider den Fehler gemacht, dass ich mit dem Assasinen zu schnell geredet habe, und ihm gesagt habe, dass ich nicht in sklavengeschäfte interessiert bin. Deshalb kann ich auch mit dem Sklaven keinen vernünftigen Dialog führe, und auch keine Akrobatik lernen.
Kann mir jemand sagen , ob es noch eine andere Möglichkeit gibt, an Akrobatik zu kommen?


----------



## bogus6 (24. November 2006)

*AW: Akrobatik Lehrer außer den in Kap Dun gesucht!!!!!*



			
				Matthias-Nachtmann am 24.11.2006 13:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ich hab folgendes Problem:
> Normalerweise ist doch in Kap Dun ein entlaufener Sklave, der, wenn man ihn zu Jens bringt dir Akrobatik lehrt.
> Ich hab leider den Fehler gemacht, dass ich mit dem Assasinen zu schnell geredet habe, und ihm gesagt habe, dass ich nicht in sklavengeschäfte interessiert bin. Deshalb kann ich auch mit dem Sklaven keinen vernünftigen Dialog führe, und auch keine Akrobatik lernen.
> Kann mir jemand sagen , ob es noch eine andere Möglichkeit gibt, an Akrobatik zu kommen?



Ja, vor Silden gibts es noch eine Huette mit zwei Jaegern. Einer davon kann einem auch Akrobatik beibringen. Weiss aber leider nicht den Namen des NPCs.


----------



## Matthias-Nachtmann (24. November 2006)

*AW: Akrobatik Lehrer außer den in Kap Dun gesucht!!!!!*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## Matthias-Nachtmann (25. November 2006)

*AW: Akrobatik Lehrer außer den in Kap Dun gesucht!!!!!*

Tjy, Jetzt war ich in Silden und hab für die jager mit den Snappern, und den mit den Silbernen Wölfen die Quests gemacht, aber die können mir alle nicht Akrobatik beibringen,

Hat noch irgend jemand tipps


----------



## juergen-usb (25. November 2006)

*AW: Akrobatik Lehrer außer den in Kap Dun gesucht!!!!!*



			
				Matthias-Nachtmann am 25.11.2006 09:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Tjy, Jetzt war ich in Silden und hab für die jager mit den Snappern, und den mit den Silbernen Wölfen die Quests gemacht, aber die können mir alle nicht Akrobatik beibringen,
> 
> Hat noch irgend jemand tipps



Hallo
nachdem ich Silden von den Orks befreit hatte kam auf einmal ein Jäger namens Pavel in den Ort. Kann auch sein das der schon früher mal auftaucht aber bei mir war er erst nach der Befreigung da. Auf jedenfall wenn man den dann zu der Jagdhütte bringt, wo schon zwei Jäger (das sind die mit den Fellen) sind gibt er einem die Möglichkeit bei ihm zu lernen u.a. auch Akrobatik.
Ich hoffe das hilft.

Gruß Jürgen


----------

